# Blu-ray Player für Linux



## DaXXes (15. Mai 2017)

*Blu-ray Player für Linux*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es für Linux eine Blu-ray Software?
Tante Google hat auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.

Für Windows gibt es ja den Leawo Player, der zeigt mir aber blöderweise immer einen falschen Regionalcode an und spielt die Disc nicht ab


----------



## DKK007 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blu-ray Player für Linux*

Schon mal mit dem VLC probiert? Der kann eigentlich alles abspielen.


----------



## Abductee (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blu-ray Player für Linux*

Mit kopiergeschützten BD's hat man ziemlich schlechte Karten unter Linux.


----------



## nexx (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blu-ray Player für Linux*

Führe dir mal die beiden Artikel hier zu Gemüte:

Blu-Ray wiedergeben › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Blu-ray - ArchWiki


----------



## Die_Himbeere (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blu-ray Player für Linux*

Eventuell nicht ganz das was du haben willst, aber es tut was es soll:
Makemkv

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## norse (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Blu-ray Player für Linux*

Legal gibt es im Linux bereich derzeit nüx.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Blu-ray Player für Linux*

@norse - stimmt nicht, nexx1 hat den link dazu schon gepostet man braucht eine Libary (libaacs) und die Vuk keys. Wenn man eine Suchmaschine bedienen kann dann wir einem die Such nach vukkeys schon die Antwort liefern 
Das ist legal weil man den Kopierschutz nicht umgeht, die vukkeys sind quasi der öffizielle "Schlüssel" zu der BD


----------

